

Fellow student gets hit by bus...so I make a game about it - austinhallock
http://nickvsbus.clay.io

======
austinhallock
The title sounds kind of bad, but he made it out with just a scratch and
bruise (amazingly). The game links to the video of it.

It's an HTML5 game, so it's cross platform (play on your phone if you'd like)

------
JoachimSchipper
The game plays well enough, but the subject material seems rather insensitive
("lol game over, oh you're pretty much invincible"). Does Nick approve?

~~~
austinhallock
I sent him a message on Facebook before I started it but never got a response
(I imagine he's pretty overwhelmed right now). I chose to move forward with it
because it's just going with the whole idea that he's pretty awesome for
taking a hit like that and being fine.

I'm sure it was a very scary moment for him and his family, but I hope this
lighter take on things helps a bit. However, should he want me to take it
down, I'll respect that decision.

~~~
attandon
He approves, I'm a good friend of nick's and he thought it was hilarious. I
think he even liked the link on the foam sword friday facebook event page.

------
jzhou
TBH i was more impressed with the vid than the game :)

